# 3D-Beamer oder 3D-TV, oder nur 2D?



## Gamer090 (22. März 2014)

Hi zusammen

Ich hätte bezüglich 3D ein paar Fragen weil ich vor habe, entweder einen Beamer oder einen Fernseher zu kaufen.

Zum Spielen und für BluRays hätte ich die PS3 die auch 3D kann aber bin mir nicht sicher ob alle Modelle dafür geeignet sind.


Was von beidem lohnt sich mehr wenn es nicht nur um den Anschaffungspreis geht, sondern auch um den Verbrauch?
Sind die günstigsten Modelle sinnvoll?
Lohnt es sich überhaupt, also ist ein Unterschied da der das Geld wirklich Wert ist?
Kann die PS3 auch Spiele und Blurays in 3D wiedergeben die nicht dafür entwickelt worden sind?
Was sollte ich sonst noch darüber wissen?
Vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## QUAD4 (22. März 2014)

hab zwar keine erfahrung mit 3d und unter anderem ist das was ich bisher gesehen habe sowohl anstrengend wie auch schädlich für die augen aber wenn es dir um die größe geht würde ich nen beamer kaufen. rennspiele machen einfach mehr fun auf nen risenbildschirm 
für nen beamer braucht man ganz klar mehr platz. aber wenn man den hat sollte man sowas haben. filme kommen auch geil rüber.

ich hab mir ca. 2005 schon nen beamer gekauft. mittlerweile technisch veraltet und dennoch hat er immernoch nen super bild. filme und spiele machen immernoch spaß. eine komplette wand als leinwand hat schon was 

das ganze ist natürlich geschmalssache wie immer. kannst in so einem beamerladen sowas vorführen lassen. hab selber damals meinem pc da mitgebracht und angeschlosssen um ein wenig rumzuprobieren  es ging immerhin um eine wichtige kaufentscheidung


----------



## wollekassel (22. März 2014)

Schädlich für die Augen? Klar, im Halbdunkel lesen soll ja auch tödlich sein.


----------



## Superwip (22. März 2014)

> Was von beidem lohnt sich mehr wenn es nicht nur um den Anschaffungspreis geht, sondern auch um den Verbrauch?



Verbrauch? Wayne interessierts?

Ein Beamer verbraucht in der Regel wesentlich mehr bietet aber auch ein größeres Bild. Pro Bildfläche ist der Verbrauch ähnlich.



> Sind die günstigsten Modelle sinnvoll?



Bei Beamern eher nicht (alleine wegen der geringen Auflösung), bei TVs ist eher die geringe Größe grünstiger Modelle das Schlüsselproblem.



> Lohnt es sich überhaupt, also ist ein Unterschied da der das Geld wirklich Wert ist?



Es ist ganz einfach: ab irgendwo zwischen 1,5 und 2m Diagonale werden Beamer preiswerter als TVs. Spätestens wenn du mehr als etwa 3m vom TV bzw. der Leinwand entfernt sitzt ist ein Beamer damit zunehmend im Vorteil. Bei einer geringeren Entfernung als 2m ist ein TV Vorteilhaft.



> Kann die PS3 auch Spiele und Blurays in 3D wiedergeben die nicht dafür entwickelt worden sind?



Keine Ahnung, Spiele denke ich nicht und Blu-Rays umrechnen ist sowieso kaum sinnvoll.



> Was sollte ich sonst noch darüber wissen?



Na ja... den Beamerguide hast du ja schon gefunden. Mehr als da drinnen steht fällt mir spontan nicht ein.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. März 2014)

Also ich stand vor ca. 1 Jahr vor der selben Frage. 2D oder 3D, Fernseher oder Beamer.
Da ich vom 3D im Kino wenig bis gar nicht beeindruckt war, stand eigentlich erstmal 2D fest. Beamer war auch recht schnell klar wegen der größeren Diagonale. Hab jetzt ca. 3 Meter sitzt abstand und eine 100" Leinwand (Hätte auch noch n Tick größer sein können, aber hinter her ist man ja immer schlauer).

Dann war noch die entscheidung 2D / 3D.  Da in vielen Foren und Berichten behauptet wurde das das 3D bei Beamern schlicht weg atemberaubend sein sollte und der Beamer Sony HW30ES in alle himmel gelobt wurde, habe ich mich für diesen einen 3D Beamer entschieden. Mit ca. 1800€ sicherlich kein schnäppchen, aber verdammt der war jeden Euro wert.
Das 3D ist mit nichts im Kino vergleichbar! Wirklich krass. Also wenn du das Budget hast, auf jeden Fall 3D.
Es muss dann natürlich nicht ein Beamer für 1800€ sein wie der Sony HW30ES, es gibt auch gute 3D Beamer für weniger.


----------



## Superwip (22. März 2014)

Schade das es den HW30ES nicht mehr im Abverkauf beim Beamer Discount für 1500€ gibt... das war vor ein paar Monaten echt ein Schnäppchen. Der Nachfolger HW50ES ist zur Zeit noch immer 1000€ teurer.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. März 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Verbrauch? Wayne interessierts?
> 
> Ein Beamer verbraucht in der Regel wesentlich mehr bietet aber auch ein größeres Bild. Pro Bildfläche ist der Verbrauch ähnlich.
> 
> ...


 


FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Also ich stand vor ca. 1 Jahr vor der selben Frage. 2D oder 3D, Fernseher oder Beamer.
> Da ich vom 3D im Kino wenig bis gar nicht beeindruckt war, stand eigentlich erstmal 2D fest. Beamer war auch recht schnell klar wegen der größeren Diagonale. Hab jetzt ca. 3 Meter sitzt abstand und eine 100" Leinwand (Hätte auch noch n Tick größer sein können, aber hinter her ist man ja immer schlauer).
> 
> Dann war noch die entscheidung 2D / 3D.  Da in vielen Foren und Berichten behauptet wurde das das 3D bei Beamern schlicht weg atemberaubend sein sollte und der Beamer Sony HW30ES in alle himmel gelobt wurde, habe ich mich für diesen einen 3D Beamer entschieden. Mit ca. 1800€ sicherlich kein schnäppchen, aber verdammt der war jeden Euro wert.
> ...


 
Danke euch beiden, habt mir sehr geholfen


----------



## AndreNotSure (25. März 2014)

3D ist auf Heim Beamern viel besser als im Kino (Qualität) und auch das 2D gucken schockt wesentlich mehr...Beamer ist für zocken und Filme geil. TV ist für Programme gucken besser geeignet vor allem Tagsüber. Am besten beides (Für Tv Programme ein LED TV und für Games und Filme Beamer). Ich habe über meinem TV ne Leinwand. Beamer verbraucht wesentlich mehr als ein LED TV...


----------



## crae (25. März 2014)

Hmm wieso ist das daheim besser als im Kino?

mfg, crae


----------



## AndreNotSure (26. März 2014)

crae schrieb:


> Hmm wieso ist das daheim besser als im Kino?
> 
> mfg, crae



Daheim benutzt man bei 3D Shutter Brillen, die halbieren die Auflösung nicht und das Bild ist/wirkt viel schärfer da nicht so eine große Fläche bestrahlt werden muss (quasi höhere Pixeldichte trotz der höheren Grundauflösung im Kino) und ich finde das im Kino die Beamer nicht optimal eingestellt sind ( bei unserem UCI jedenfalls) oft unschärfen und schlechte Farben...


----------



## Superwip (27. März 2014)

-LED als Alternative zum Beamer
-Polfilter Brillen halbieren die Auflösung
-Heimkino ist besser als Kino
-Bildqualität ist proportional zur Pixeldichte

Gefährliches Halbwissen!

-Eine LED ist ein Leuchtmittel. Eine LED kann sowohl in LCD Bildschirmen als Hintergrundbeleuchtung, in LED Bildschirmen als Pixel oder in Beamern als Leuchtmittel zum Einsatz kommen.
-Polfilter 3D halbiert die Auflösung nur bei Bildschirmen nicht jedoch bei der Verwendung von zwei Projektoren (einen für jedes Auge)
-Wer nicht mindestens 10000€ in einen dezidierten Heimkinoraum (alleine die Inneneinrichtung) investiert hat de-facto kaum eine Chance mit einem modernen Kino technisch mitzuhalten. Insbesondere wenn mehrere Personen gleichzeitig eine annähernd ideale Qualität bekommen sollen. Auch billigere Heimkinos haben aber natürlich Vorteile, etwa das man das Kinoprogramm und die Gäste frei zusammenstellen kann.
-Pixeldichte ist eigentlich völlig belanglos. Was zählt ist die Gesamte Auflösung. Die geringere Pixeldichte auf einer größeren Leinwand wird durch den größeren Sitzabstand kompensiert.


----------



## crae (27. März 2014)

Das Kinoprogramm und die Gäse frei wählen...der Satz hats gerissen^^ ...Nein aber rein technisch hält man gegen ein Kino ja eigentlich nicht mit, außer es ist wirklich schlecht konfiguriert. 

mfg, crae


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. März 2014)

Also auch wenn ich keine 10.000€ in mein "Kino" investiert habe, finde ich es immer noch besser.
Hab eine ~800€ Anlage, einen vernünftigen Beamer und eine vernünftige Leinwand. Und ich sehe keinen einzigen Grund noch ins Kino zu gehen. Ausser vielleicht, das der BluRay release dauert.


----------



## Superwip (27. März 2014)

Man hat hier eben einen "abnehmenden Grenzertrag". Das Kino ist mit viel mehr Aufwand ein wenig besser. Etwas besserer Kontrast, etwas bessere Farben, etwas besserer Sound und so.

Gute LCoS-Heimkinobeamer ab etwa 2000...2500€ können schon langsam mit (2k) Kinobeamern mithalten abgesehen davon das sie weniger Lichtstark und damit nicht für so große Leinwände geeignet sind. Aber ein Beamer ist nicht alles, auch die Leinwand, das Soundsystem und die optische- und akustische Optimierung des (Heim-)Kinosaals sind für das Gesamtergebnis von erheblicher Bedeutung.


----------



## crae (27. März 2014)

Mit so großer Leinwand meinst du eine Kinoleinwand?
@FreaksLikeMe: Hast eigentlich schon recht, ein guter Beamer, ne gute Anlage und man kann sich das Kino sparen - muss nur warten bis der Film rauskommt. Andererseits blättert man erstmal ordentlich hin für so ne Anlage.

mfg, crae


----------



## Superwip (27. März 2014)

> Mit so großer Leinwand meinst du eine Kinoleinwand?



Ja. Mehr Bildfläche erfordert mehr Lichtstärke. Flächenmäßig sind selbst kleine Kinoleinwände ja mindestens 4 mal so groß wie große Heimkinoleinwände, große gerne mehr als 20 mal.

Eine große Leinwand und ein großer Saal haben sowohl aus optischer als auch aus akustischer Sicht den Vorteil das mehrere Leute gleichzeitig eine annähernd ideale Sitzposition einhalten können und natürlich das man insgesamt mehr Leute unterbringen kann. Ein weiterer Vorteil einer großen Leinwand ist das die Auflösung einer großen Leinwand weniger problematisch ist. So kann man im Kino etwa akustisch transparente Leinwände ohne signifikanten Qualitätsverlust einsetzen.

Mit dem Soundsystem ist das ähnlich. Wenn man für einen kleinen Heimkinoraum 1000€ in Lautsprecher investiert ist man schon relativ gut dabei, für einen großen Kinosaal muss man für eine vergleichbare Qualität aber viel mehr ausgeben.

Ein Problem ist auch das Quellmaterial. Das DCI Quellmaterial ist qualitativ wesentlich hochwertiger als es Blu-Rays sind und 4k ist im Heimkino noch sehr, sehr teuer.


----------



## crae (27. März 2014)

Meinst du DCI wird irgendwann mal zum Privatanwender kommen, sprich Blu Rays mit dem Standard. Wäre ja im Zuge von 4k nicht schlecht. 

mfg, crae


----------



## Superwip (27. März 2014)

Ein DCI-Film hat schon in 2D-2k einige hundert GB.

Mit neuen Komprimierungen könnten aber sowohl 4k als auch ein größerer Farbraum (wenn auch nicht DCI sondern Rec. 2020), eine größere Farbtiefe und eine höhere Framerate auf eine Blu-Ray passen, zumindest eine BD-XL o.Ä.

DCI Quellmaterial ist ja auch sehr schlecht komprimiert, Motion-JPEG-2000, so einen Film kann man bei gleicher Qualität heutzutage auch viel kleiner machen.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. März 2014)

Ich werde mir mal passende 3D-TVs im Laden demonstrieren lassen und die Preise vergleichen.

Ich sitze rund 2m vor dem jetzigen TV und ein Beamer wird da wohl nix bringen, der alte TV wird wohl kaum zu verkaufen sein ausser irgendwer den ich kenne kann ihn brauchen.


----------



## Superwip (27. März 2014)

Die ideale Diagonale bei dem Sitzabstand liegt übrigens zwischen ~127cm/50" und ~165cm/65". Unter anderem abhängig davon was du hauptsächlich damit machst (Fernsehen, Kinofilme, Spiele- Simulationen, Strategie oder Kompetitiv). Als Kompromiss kannst du irgendwas dazwischen nehmen oder den Sitzabstand nach Bedarf variieren.

Ist der Raum gut abdunkelbar oder wenn du den TV großteils am Abend bzw. in der Nacht benutzt ist ein Plasma im Vorteil, die von Panasonic sind die besten aber leider nicht billig.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. März 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Die ideale Diagonale bei dem Sitzabstand liegt übrigens zwischen ~127cm/50" und ~165cm/65". Unter anderem abhängig davon was du hauptsächlich damit machst (Fernsehen, Kinofilme, Spiele- Simulationen, Strategie oder Kompetitiv). Als Kompromiss kannst du irgendwas dazwischen nehmen oder den Sitzabstand nach Bedarf variieren.
> 
> Ist der Raum gut abdunkelbar oder wenn du den TV großteils am Abend bzw. in der Nacht benutzt ist ein Plasma im Vorteil, die von Panasonic sind die besten aber leider nicht billig.


 
So gross? Und ich dachte höchstens 101cm Fernseher  Hauptsächlich tu ich damit Filme und TV schauen, aber nur die Filme sind in hoher Auflösung nicht so billig wie beim TV, und ich Spiele an der PS3. 
Ich kann auch den PC anschliessen per HDMI aber das müsste ich erst ausprobieren ob ich auf dem Sofa sitzend überhaupt spielen könnte, kann auch den Fernseher drehen aber ständig den Kopf nach Links gedreht haben wird irgendwann schmerzhaft am Genick.


----------



## Superwip (27. März 2014)

Im Jahr 2014 sollte man die Existenz von Inhalten mit einer geringeren Auflösung als Full-HD meiner Meinung nach bei einer Neuanschaffung nicht mehr berücksichtigen. Selbst wenn man vereinzelt noch auf so etwas stößt kann man ja hochrechnen.

Zum Spielen... Überleg dir mal in welchem Sitzabstandiagonale Verhältnis du von deinem PC-Monitor entfernt sitzt. Hast du davon Schmerzen im Genick?


----------



## Gamer090 (28. März 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Im Jahr 2014 sollte man die Existenz von Inhalten mit einer geringeren Auflösung als Full-HD meiner Meinung nach bei einer Neuanschaffung nicht mehr berücksichtigen. Selbst wenn man vereinzelt noch auf so etwas stößt kann man ja hochrechnen.
> 
> Zum Spielen... Überleg dir mal in welchem Sitzabstandiagonale Verhältnis du von deinem PC-Monitor entfernt sitzt. Hast du davon Schmerzen im Genick?


 
Ich meinte ja nur dass das TV Angebot nicht solche Anforderungen erfüllt, ausser bei wenigen HDTV-Sendern aber 3D im TV-Angebot?? Mal sehen ob es sowas irgendwann mal gibt, ich bezweifle es 

Mit den Schmerzen am Genick meinte ich, das wenn ich Stundenlang nach Links schauen müsste mir das Genick weh tut. Ich kenne sowas wenn ich im Zug am Fenster sitze und rausschaue, dann habe ich nach einer Weile Schmerzen am Genick und die will ich beim Spielen vermeiden.


----------



## Superwip (29. März 2014)

Warum solltest du stundenlang nach links schauen?

Die Frage 3D oder 2D ist im Bezug auf Diagonale:Sitzabstand *relativ* unwichtig wobei bei 3D eventuell eine noch etwas größere Diagonale bzw. weniger Sitzabstand sinnvoll ist um die Immersion weiter zu verbessern, die angegebenen Werte beziehen sich aber durchaus auf 2D.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. März 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Warum solltest du stundenlang nach links schauen?


 


> kann auch den Fernseher drehen aber ständig den Kopf nach Links gedreht haben wird irgendwann schmerzhaft am Genick.



Weil ich den PC neben dem Fernseher habe und wenn ich am PC Tisch sitze und den Fernseher links von mir habe, weil ich den PC anschliessen würde, dann müsste ich ständig nach Links schauen und auf dem Sofa über Tastatur und Maus spielen ist mir zu unbequem.


----------



## Superwip (29. März 2014)

Ein kleinerer TV würde das Problem aber nicht unbedingt lösen...

Grundsätzlich solltest du dich zunächst fragen was du davon hast wenn du zwar am TV aber nicht am Sofa spielst. Der TV ist zwar größer als dein PC Monitor aber du sitzt viel weiter davon entfernt, das hebt sich wohl zumindest etwa auf, die Größe des TV ist kein Vorteil. Am Sofa spielen kann ein Vorteil sein, insbesondere in Spielen die sich gut mit Controller zocken lassen, etwa in Rennspielen.

Abgesehen davon hast du noch einige andere Möglichkeiten. Du kannst etwa einen Schreibtisch in L-Form verwenden und auf diesem deine Sitzposition entsprechend ändern. Daneben gibt es einige Möglichkeiten wie man ziemlich gut auf einer Couch zocken kann, etwa den "Couchmaster" oder verschiedene innovative Eingabegeräte.


----------



## dragonlort (30. März 2014)

Dazu sage ich nur usb verlängerung mit ein merfach usb port.
Dann kannste maus tastertur anschließen und auf der couch zocken.


----------

